# Bachmann SPECTRUM Explorer New York Central Train Set HO



## Dream (Jan 5, 2009)

Anyone have this set? Is it a good set for a newbie to run under a christmas tree through a christmas village? 

I also saw that the set is discontinued, is there a disadvantage to buying a set that's discontinued? I would prefer the NY Central since I'm in New York and like the look of the engine and cars. The set is $305.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## ALCOS4EVER (Jun 30, 2009)

I think it would be a great "Christmas" set. It would even be a nice start to a small layout. This is a good quality Bachmann set, not the toy level type. Being dicontinued is not a problem, Bachmann still supports their products. I saw one on E Bay from a "Brick and Mortar" hobby shop who also sells online. Go to item# 110586825767. They want $174.99 plus $20.00 shipping, $194.99 total. Brand new. (I am not affiliated with them in any way.) Good Luck and "Happy Holidays".


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Bachmann sells their Spectrum 2-8-0's for $145, so for another $30 + shipping you get the cars, track, powerpack, etc.


----------



## jbsmith966 (Jun 19, 2010)

If you are not averse to that famous online auction site, you can find the set for far less than the "List" price,,A.K.A MSRP.

I have a Spectrum 2-8-0 and some Spectrum Heavyweight Passenger cars,,the Heavies just happen to be NYCentral too.
All run just fine.

Yes it would be a good set for a novice. 
Just remember to fill out the warranty card along with a copy of the sales receipt to show you are the first owner ASAP.

"I also saw that the set is discontinued, is there a disadvantage to buying a set that's discontinued?"

Well,,,,Yes, sort of. 
If anything breaks, Bachmann no longer makes the Heavyweights,,but those can still be found if you look around.
Also the Loco is no longer made in NYC for now anyways, so a warranty replacement may be of a different roadname.


----------



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

pictures??


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

modeltrainhead said:


> pictures??


Google?


----------



## sikness09 (Jul 21, 2011)

I just found this set at goodwill for $60. In NYC paint and with DCC on board. Everything is in awsome condition and it had 4 extra straight sections, just did not have the original box. So glad I bought it. Plan on adding sound and building my first DCC layout. Will try to post pictures soon.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I have actually bought 2 of these starter sets and I love them. My first was a B&O explorer set with the same engine and 3 cars, I have since added another 4 of the same heavyweight cars to the consist and the little engine pulls them just fine. I was using this for my X-mas tree train this year actually. The other set i bought was the Southern freight set, but it had the same engine, transformer and track so basicly the same thing with different cars.

Oh and a side note, my B&O engine has hit the floor from about 4' up on more than one occasion and aside from the air pumps braking off (and able to be glued back on) the engine runs great still.

Massey


----------

